# Sound deadening areas



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Well, i've got like 36 square feet of the fatmat and i've already covered my trunk and taken care of the license plate..but there are still LOTS of rattles, a lot form what sounds like the inner part of the trunk (when closed) right against the window but i have no idea how to fix that rattle..any ideas? another is one on the sides of the bumper..sounds really bad. i would REALLY appreciate any suggestions about how to get rid of these. thanks


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

It sounds lke u might have something loose. Checks the screws and bolts in that area. I am guessing that is what it is.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

alright thanks


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Do you have a spoiler? My spoiler rattles the most. I don't know if it is true or not, but someone told me that there is an actual way to open up your spoiler and put sound deadening material inside it. Not sure if that is true or not though...


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

yes i do have a spoiler but it doesn't seem to rattle very much...no idea how you'd open up a spoiler either


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I know that in my trunk... on the inside of the trunk lid there was holes and stuff... i had to put a bunch of deadening material in there. But, be careful that you don't cover up the wires for the trunk to open up. That really rattled for me.


----------

